# I am coming out.



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Yes it is time I admitted this, I went to the gym yesterday and I realized that it is perhaps time I became something that deep down I have had to fight with in my conscious I have certain religious beliefs that have prevented me from doing what others do.

I hope that ukm members respect my choice and support me in this very difficult decision.

I am going to make a journal of the challenges that I will face.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have NO idea what your waffling about but good luck all the same :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

English, do you speak it?! :-D


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

You're going to eat chicken....


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

First challange.... spit whatever the fvck your gibbering about out simples  Then you'll have the might of UK-M behind you for the most part which is nothing to be sneezed at!!!

As for your religious beliefs stopping you doing what you want to do, well at the end of the day it is my opinion that religion is a person thing between you and the big guy upstairs. Do what you need to do live a nice helpful humble life be willing to face the consequences of your actions in life and in death and you'll be fine 

Gd luck!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Well for the next three months I am going to eat meat and change my workout to see what effect it has on me.

My current stats are,

Chest 51 inches

Waist 33 inches

Arms 18 inches

Thighs 26 inches

neck 18 inches

Calves 18 inches


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

Im guessing the clue is in the title guys? Seemed obvious to me anyway.

Edit - Just seen your reply, had me fooled, thought you meant you wanted to eat a different type of meat


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

You won't regret it bro, all the best with your goals! :thumbup1:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Your coming out as a meat eater? :whistling:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

npe, i dont support you, fcuking eating meat you ****er...fcuk off


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Dont tell me your hannibal???????????????????????


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

So out with the cottage cheeses and in with the chicken. I will need to totally reassess my diet, macros and such the like. Protein powder and eggs will still be on the menu


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Just make sure it's not halal :whistling: @zack amin


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

I thought this was a different kind of coming out lol


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

What religion stops you eating meat? Or do you mean your gay?

I'm lost bud :confused1:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

You aware of the stigma you'll face if you come out?

People will look at you and snigger behind their hands, saying you've eaten at Burger King or MacDonalds.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

fastcar_uk said:


> What religion stops you eating meat? Or do you mean your gay?
> 
> I'm lost bud :confused1:


No I am not gay, but looking at your ava are you?


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> Well for the next three months I am going to eat meat and change my workout to see what effect it has on me.
> 
> My current stats are,
> 
> ...


What's your bf percentage?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right chaps lets not spoil this journal.....

keep it civil or keep it shut and respect the fact its someones journal :thumbup1:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

iamyou said:


> What's your bf percentage?


I have no idea to be honest.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> Right chaps lets not spoil this journal.....
> 
> keep it civil or keep it shut and respect the fact its someones journal :thumbup1:


So trying not to honestly tho kinda hard one to work out at min,,,tho respect to the op

Agreed the forum is for all walks of life


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Think you will manage the sausage ok?


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

The Vegetarian said:


> No I am not gay, but looking at your ava are you?


Wasn't looking to offend bud, just was unsure of the nature of your post.

Ps I'm not gay but I once kissed a man who was. :scared:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

op if you give more info on what you mean your coming out maybe you wont get slated.

Im sure your a decent guy and into this hobby like us all

Youll get straight forward answers in here


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Down to training.

I currently follow a five day split.

Day1 Chest

Barbell press

Incline Press

Dumbbell fly

Day2 Back

Chin ups

pull downs

Cable rows

Dumbell rows

Day3 Legs

Squat

Leg Press

Leg Curl

Calve raises

Day4 Arms

Close grip press

French press

Pull downs

Dumbbell Curl

Hammer curl

Preacher curl

Day5 Shoulders

Barbell press

Upright rows

Lateral raises

All of the above is five sets each with a rep range of 6-8 (so quite heavy)


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

To the op, my advice would be to introduce meat slowly as a sudden change after so many years could make you ill


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

good luck with whatever challenges are thrown at you, but what is it your coming out as? or am I missing the point?


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

his username is the vegetarian, he's coming out and saying hes no longer gonna be a veggie and gonna start eating meat


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

fastcar_uk said:


> Wasn't looking to offend bud, just was unsure of the nature of your post.
> 
> Ps I'm not gay but I once kissed a man who was. :scared:


Just re read it myself, perhaps I could have put it a bit better:whistling:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> good luck with whatever challenges are thrown at you, but what is it your coming out as? or am I missing the point?


nevermind you already said...wonder what the guts will have to say about that


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

OP, why not stick your arm day in along with your leg day, and have an extra day rest


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Personally l would change it too

Monday ; chest

Tuesday ; Back

Wednesday ; shoulders

Thursday ; legs

Friday ; arms

Just my way tho...


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Op can you still post your old routine for us please each muscle twice a week.

Oh recommend 10 ounce rump steak for starters.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Personally l would change it too
> 
> Monday ; chest
> 
> ...


I can see your logic there. But I am also considering doing a bit of a muscle confusion principal. I may do the five day workout followed by two days off and then five days of upper/lower followed by two days off. After all I am entering new realms at the moment. So I may as well try it with the weights as well. I know some may say I risk over training but I do believe that that is a very hard thing to do.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

guvnor82 said:


> Op can you still post your old routine for us please each muscle twice a week.
> 
> Oh recommend 10 ounce rump steak for starters.


Sorry mate forgot about that one for you, I will PM it to you.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

only way to know what works and doesn't and how far you can push your body is too try new routines, arrangement of training days etc, good luck


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Cheers mate rep ya next time I dire the laptop up


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

The Vegetarian said:


> Well for the next three months I am going to eat meat and change my workout to see what effect it has on me.


My guess is constant a large insane grin as you discover or rediscover the dirty temptress that we like to call the "Full BBQ platter"

Welcome home bro, here's a little something to tantalize those starving tastebuds.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> My guess is constant a large insane grin as you discover or rediscover the dirty temptress that we like to call the "Full BBQ platter"
> 
> Welcome home bro, here's a little something to tantalize those starving tastebuds.


I still look at the peppers on the skewer, my God this is going to be so hard. :sneaky2:


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I have to admit i thought you were coming out of the closet... but good luck with eating meat and your journal...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mcdonalds and kfc need to be your first port of call. Then bacon sarnies in WHITE bread. Enjoy


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Mcdonalds and kfc need to be your first port of call. Then bacon sarnies in WHITE bread. Enjoy


Maaaan, zinger burger and fillet burger at KFC today hit the spot!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

The Vegetarian said:


> Well for the next three months I am going to eat meat and change my workout to see what effect it has on me.
> 
> My current stats are,
> 
> ...


i knew it!! all vegatarians secretly lust after meat....


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

greekgod said:


> i knew it!! all vegatarians secretly lust after meat....


And as we all know all natties secretly lust for a taste of the steroidy goodness of the darkside and all women lust secretly for girl on girl action :wink:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Got tomorrows menu planned.

Breakfast, 10 egg whites two yolks and an addition of three bacon rashers. (My normal meal plus the bacon)

Meal2 Whey ( would normally be cottage cheese, but trying to ween myself from it)

Meal 3 chicken breast x2, brown rice and veg ( would normally be cottage cheese and salad)

Meal4 Whey

Meal 5 As per meal 3 but only one chicken breast ( would normally be tofu.)

Also day1 of my five day one bodypart a day routine.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Maaaan, zinger burger and fillet burger at KFC today hit the spot!


Yyeeeeeee booooiiiiiiiiiii, tried the new dippers? I'm all about the XL sub and hot wings


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Best of luck Veg dude....hope it's palatable and digestable for you and produces the results...all the best man!!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I was vegetarian for 14 years. The hardest part for me is preparing the meat (Only veggies will understand). I still only eat chicken breast though.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I am now a bit conscious of my user name. perhaps for the next three months I should be called the "unvegetarian"?)

Should keep dingo from my pm inbox. (for a change)


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Best of luck Veg dude....hope it's palatable and digestable for you and produces the results...all the best man!!


Thanks mate, time will tell.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Back from the gym, did chest as follows

Bench press 5 sets weight 150kg

Incline press weight 110kg

Dumbbell flyes each dumbbell 35 kg

Diet as stated earlier and so far no ill effects.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

The Vegetarian said:


> Back from the gym, did chest as follows
> 
> Bench press 5 sets weight 150kg
> 
> ...


Nice weight there buddy best of luck


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

wait wait wait ur going to eat meat? well then good tbh people who say their veg heads **** me off i dont know why they just do ha

i have 2 mates who claim to be veg heads well one is but one can eat chicken yeh a veg that eats chicken and says im a pollotarian

no your not your a dam hypocrite >:/ (rant over) good choice mate you are now the way your body was ment to be  lol


----------



## TeamShred (Mar 30, 2013)

I too thought the guy was eating a different type of meat by the title...


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Nice weight there buddy best of luck


Thanks mate, my incline weight always lets me down. I am quite long limbed ( 6ft 4) and I have been pushing weights for thirty years. But I can never seem to improve the incline.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey Veggie, I just started eating meat again as well. The only advice I can say introduce it slowly. Start with chicken, leave out the steak and other red meats for a few weeks. I found that I got an upset stomach because my digestive system couldn't handle the extra load. Something to do with the stomach not producing the right enzymes to break down meat efficiently. Also, I feel more bloated after eating now. It helps if you take some sort of probiotics.

God bless Quorn and Tofu!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Good luck mate


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I have now just eaten my last meal of the day, chicken and rice, so today there has been bacon, three chicken breasts and the usual rice, eggs , supps etc.

Now ill effects as yet.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> Yes it is time I admitted this, I went to the gym yesterday and I realized that it is perhaps time I became something that deep down I have had to fight with in my conscious I have certain religious beliefs that have prevented me from doing what others do.
> 
> I hope that ukm members respect my choice and support me in this very difficult decision.
> 
> I am going to make a journal of the challenges that I will face.


i thought you mewant coming out as in being gay? no shame in either mate :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

be interesting to see if you see an increase in strength etc from eating meat again mate.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Seeing you talking about "coming out" and "meat" made me think you were becoming a "crafty butcher" (take your meat round the back)


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, enjoy going to the loo in the morning, there will be a big difference in every way.

However, I hope it all goes well....the training that is.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Big step to take, I don't eat meat through personal choice, not a vegan so I'm able to still get my protein through dairy and eggs its a struggle but can be done I know eggs are animal protein but nothings getting killed for the egg so that's OK with me....good luck with the meat hope it works for you it will make you're protein goals easier to reach.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Thought you were telling us you were gay


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Thought you were telling us you were gay


He just did, funny lot these homersexuals. It's apparently a lot like being in a secret society only the "handshakes" even weirder... and lower :scared:

Let us know how it goes Veggie, I can't help but think this course of action is inspired by the thread you made a few weeks back. Good luck and enjoy the gains that are bound to come with ease.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

So op are you enjoying eating meat? After few good steaks and pork chop do think you will be able to go vegetarian again?


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

well I know I like a bit of meat lmfao

kaza


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> be interesting to see if you see an increase in strength etc from eating meat again mate.


I am keeping a close eye on this possibility and then trying to find an explanation if it does.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck Veg mate. Like you routine (apart from the arm day lol). Hope you get some good gains from your dietary modifications:thumbup1:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Somehow I have managed to lose half a stone, not sure how and I also keep feeling nausea. Need to take a look a the diet.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

you may need to take it a little easy at first, your digestive enzymes are more skewed towards fruit and veg right now and will take a while to adjust. Possibly get some dig enz tabs to help you in the mean time


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

There's no such thing as a vegetarian. Just a suppressed omnivore


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> There's no such thing as a vegetarian. Just a suppressed omnivore


I prefer to call it freedom of choice rather than suppressed.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> I prefer to call it freedom of choice rather than suppressed.


whatever. The important thing is you finally caught up with evolution. Congrats. Welcome to Baconville, it's almost worth having a hangover for


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> whatever. The important thing is you finally caught up with evolution. Congrats. Welcome to Baconville, it's almost worth having a hangover for


That is it, I have had enough of your condescending arrogant twaddle that you seem to have to spout to all.

Thanks to you journal now closed.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I have a real love-hate relationship with meat and can fully understand why people become vegetarian/vegan. The meat industry is truly sick and I can't help agreeing that meat really is murder.

Meat used to be reserved more or less for the better-off and/or special occasions. Needless to say intensive farming has brought down the costs to affordable levels for most people very often just about daily. Furthermore an exploding world population more or less renders intensive farming necessary to meet the global demand. Apart from the appalling cruelty to animals which seems pretty much inevitable with intensive farming techniques I also believe that there will be other consequences perhaps less apparent, i.e. diseases passed down to consumers. I just don't believe that mistreated, unhappy animals can produce healthy meat.

I think that the meat industry is almost akin to the Nazi extermination camps. I eat meat, but I almost hate myself for doing so.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> That is it, I have had enough of your condescending arrogant twaddle that you seem to have to spout to all.
> 
> Thanks to you journal now closed.


That was a very vegan-like over reaction.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

The Vegetarian said:


> That is it, I have had enough of your condescending arrogant twaddle that you seem to have to spout to all.
> 
> Thanks to you journal now closed.


Just put him on ignore mate.

Was just reading this and I am interested to see how you are getting on.

I am about the same size/lifts as you and am interested to see if there was a "placebo" effect with the meat and whether recovery time would improve as such.

Big commitment to make fella- respect!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Personally l would change it too
> 
> Monday ; chest
> 
> ...


Exactly what I changed to a couple of weeks ago. Even same days


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

The Vegetarian said:


> That is it, I have had enough of your condescending arrogant twaddle that you seem to have to spout to all.
> 
> Thanks to you journal now closed.


Is it not a bit funny that people smaller and weaker than the op are telling him his vegetarian diet was wrong. I eat meat because I like it but that doesn't mean you 'have' to.

Could you not just ignore the muppets as I would be interested what effect the change in diet has.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

@The Vegetarian - please don't close the thread mate. This is a nice change from the usual journals on uk-m and it will be interesting to see your results!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> That was a very vegan-like over reaction.


I really don't get you sometimes Simon. On one hand you are helpful and give out to my mind excellent training and dietary information. You're obviously a clever and well-educated guy with a really good command of language and will go out of your way to help people out.

But then at other times you seem to almost have undiagnosed Asperger's syndrome and say really rude things for no good reason.

Why?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> I really don't get you sometimes Simon. On one hand you are helpful and give out to my mind excellent training and dietary information. You're obviously a clever and well-educated guy with a really good command of language and will go out of your way to help people out.
> 
> But then at other times you seem to almost have undiagnosed Asperger's syndrome and say really rude things for no good reason.
> 
> Why?


I had a rethink.

You are probably right. Whilst I am dicking about, it's not very nice if people are genuinely getting offended.

I will be a nicer Pieman from now on.

Good luck my newly Omnivarian inclined pal


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

dont cry too much guys its only the internet. I wonder how some people on here cope when something genuinely bad happens.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Well sulk over and pieman I am sure you are a decent guy but at times you do hit a raw nerve. My change in diet has been nothing but a reason (outside ukm) to give me a lot of grief and many "told you so comments."

Anyway I am still trying to figure out the weight loss, nothing drastic for me, but if I keep losing half a stone it may well be.

One reason I can think of is that I am filling up on protein so eating less rice etc, so perhaps an accidental low carb diet?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

In that case it could be largely water weight you've lost.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

You may have noticed a name change, it is wrong to call myself the vegetarian, when at the moment I am obviously not. The new name is my nickname as apparently (so my wife says) I have the eylashes of a girl. Thanks to her all my friends and family now call me this.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

How has this been coming along for you Veg?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Well I have now dropped to 16 stone, which for me is very light. Still cannot find the cause. I have however now changed to an upper lower routine to break the boredom.

Thanks for the pm @annes bollocks, still craving chick peas.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

My strength has dipped on the bench press but my d/b rows have improved. So perhaps my change in diet has made my chest weaker but my back stronger??

This is not due to a routine change as I have only just changed that.

Need to think that one out.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Blinkey said:


> My strength has dipped on the bench press but my d/b rows have improved. So perhaps my change in diet has made my chest weaker but my back stronger??
> 
> This is not due to a routine change as I have only just changed that.
> 
> Need to think that one out.


Could be just a bad session or 2? I get them from time to time when I dont change anything at all


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Could be just a bad session or 2? I get them from time to time when I dont change anything at all


I do not know, but my push strength seems to have dipped


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Blinkey said:


> My strength has dipped on the bench press but my d/b rows have improved. So perhaps my change in diet has made my chest weaker but my back stronger??
> 
> This is not due to a routine change as I have only just changed that.
> 
> Need to think that one out.


I can't see how eating a certain food would have an effect only on a muscle group


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I can't see how eating a certain food would have an effect only on a muscle group


My thoughts as well, I need to find out why this has happened.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Blinkey said:


> My thoughts as well, I need to find out why this has happened.


It'll have something to do with your weight loss I'd imagine, how many calories are you getting a day? You might be counting them wrong.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

About 3000, I am a big bloke but I am quite honestly struggling eating meat at the mo. Its not so much the taste but the smell. When I cook it the smell is to me like a charred body.

And I nearly had a very gay hissy fit when I cooked a pork chop and found hair on it, it was like eating a hand. :blink:

I acted like my wife when she saw a spider.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

When you eat meat you get hench


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Bit of an update, I am back to 18 stone and I have got stronger.

I realized that I lost weight due to lack of carbs, there are so many hidden carbs in a veg diet that I did not cater for which I did not replace in my new meat diet.

I am sticking with my mixed weight routine not actually posted it here) as I really do believe in the muscle confusion system.

My only issue now is the religious side of my life(please do not flame me for this) in that I am eating beings that suffered for my vanity.

This could be my downfall in staying with a meat diet.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Blinkey said:


> Bit of an update, I am back to 18 stone and I have got stronger.
> 
> I realized that I lost weight due to lack of carbs, there are so many hidden carbs in a veg diet that I did not cater for which I did not replace in my new meat diet.
> 
> ...


What religion are you?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Been a while since I started this thread. But below is what I experienced.

First thing, perhaps an unfortunate title!!

Secondly the experience of eating meat has been bit of a roller coaster ride.

First reason, I actually smell different, odd thing to say but my body odour changed

Second reason, I have felt a bit more lethargic and go to the loo less often

Third reason, after a while I seemed to get stronger, I am no weakling but my max reps did increase whilst eating meat.

Forth reason. I found sleep harder, do not know why,

Fifth reason, physically made some good changes, but mentally beat myself up a bit.

Sixth reason. I felt very full, not felt that before.

But I did not feel as healthy as I did before I ate meat. I am 48 years old and this is the first year of my life I have eaten meat.

So I am going back to being a vegetarian. I may perhaps not be as strong, but mentally and health wise I will be the better for it.

To me these are the most important things in life, my biceps might decrease by a little but biceps do not count for much in the great scheme of life.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Blinkey said:


> Just re read it myself, perhaps I could have put it a bit better:whistling:


I think you could have yes..You left a few of us wondering what kind of meat you were going to put in your mouth lol.


----------

